# Effects of bullying?



## Jaycee A (Apr 10, 2016)

May someone share a story or certain attitudes/behaviors after being bullied? I myself haven't been bullied and I'd like to know because of reasons.

I have a friend whom I'd like to help although that person doesn't know what's wrong with him/her and is also seeking answers.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I was bullied a lot, and I know people who has been bullied more severely. 
Are you asking about the lasting after effect?

Edit: stupid phone. Didn't see this was in students. I can still give my input, but I may be a bit older than you were expecting.
Otherwise ignore this. I'll delete it when I'm home on my computer. (It's surprisingly hard on the phone)


----------



## Jaycee A (Apr 10, 2016)

Skeletra said:


> I was bullied a lot, and I know people who has been bullied more severely.
> Are you asking about the lasting after effect?


Yes :smile2:
I'd like to know, thanks!


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Really hope other people will still share their experiences as well. Would suck if it was just me, lol

Back in grade school (age 10-15) my classmates would pick on me for my lunch and how I ate it (in Norway it's common to bring your own lunch). Nothing was acceptable.
I am still not able to bring lunch to work and I have some problem eating with groups of people.

I used to get stopped by a teenager on my way home. He told me I wasn't acceptable and should go back to unga bunga land and he'd call me a ******. My dad is from Italy. I'm white. The other kids would also say that I wasn't pure enough to be called Norwegian. First now I'm starting to appreciate Norwegian traditions and culture.

I was bullied for my religion. Which makes me try to hide my religion, and back in the day I would also try to hide from it.

People used to put gum in my hair, spit in my hair and throw garbage at me. One time they dumped yoghurt on me. Because I wasn't clean enough. I will still sometimes spend 2 hours in the shower because I feel too dirty. I feel like I didn't rinse my hair properly or just feel like I smell. Back then I would often refuse to shower because I didn't want to do it just because they "told me to". I didn't want them to win. That was really dumb of me.

I was bullied for my body, which is probably the root cause of my poor self image.
People told me I'd never amount to anything and that nobody would ever really love me. This still rings in the back of my head all the time. Spechially when I get rejections that act as confirmation of this statement. I will never amount to anything.

I've been suicidal on a regular basis since I was 12. "Coincidentally" when my bullying started to get worse. Might just be a coincidence.. Might not be.

Yes, I did try to stand up for myself. But without the confidence needed everyone laughed at it. Same with my friend. This makes me hesitate speaking up as I think it's going to seem silly. The one thing that worked the best was to ignore it. Bottle it up and pretend it didn't bother me. I carry a lot of resentment towards myself for those years.

Sorry if this got long ^^


----------

